# Snowboard I'm regular Skateboard I'm Goofy



## snowwwwww (Feb 6, 2014)

This is my first post, so I hope I put it in the right spot. And yes, I know my username is just so creative  When I snowboard I'm regular, with my left foot forward. But on a skateboard I have my right foot forward. :dunno: It's not really a problem, it helps with switch riding I guess, but I just found it kind of strange. Does this happen with anyone else? or is it just me. :laugh:


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

Honestly, that's what I call a cool story bro. Such a riveting tale, I honestly copy and pasted it to word, saved on my hard drive, backed it up on a jump drive, drove to the bank, put the jump drive in the safe deposit box, and will leave it there until my kids turn about 12 (when they can actually state their age, and ask what it is I'm showing them), when I will pick it up, put it in an old USB drive reader and relay this cool story to them and tell them, "kids, this is what a cool story should look and sound like...not like the stories your generation tells."


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

do you pump mondo?


----------



## snowwwwww (Feb 6, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> do you pump mondo?


I hope I'm not an idiot for asking, but… what does that mean?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

snowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

mondo: it means when you keep your back foot on the board and use your front foot to pump/kick for skating.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

I also skate goofy, but board regular. 
I do not push mongo tho. 
Its easier to spin when riding goofy for me tho, which is kinda funny, but im not the best switch rider lol.


----------



## snowwwwww (Feb 6, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> mondo: it means when you keep your back foot on the board and use your front foot to pump/kick for skating.


Thanks, i get it now, and no i don't push mongo, i keep my front foot on my board


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

what he means is "mongo" and also what he means is "push"

no clue who says mondo. or pump? ... maybe people from L-town?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

zk0ot said:


> what he means is "mongo" and also what he means is "push"
> 
> no clue who says mondo. or pump? ... maybe people from L-town?


yea i probably screwed that up. I didn't even know what that was called till like last year (started skating about oh 30 years ago)


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

so were you going to pursue with the answer to your question? im kind of wondering what the relevance is to how he pushes a skateboard and how he rides a snowboard? or were you just getting to know him?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Well I wonder if pushing mondo doesn't have something to do with ambidextrousimness, and you don't have to skate enough snowboarding to make it matter, I dunno, I think its fucking weird to not have the same stance across board sports, so I was reaching for sense in this crazy world.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

snowwwwww said:


> This is my first post, so I hope I put it in the right spot. And yes, I know my username is just so creative  When I snowboard I'm regular, with my left foot forward. But on a skateboard I have my right foot forward. :dunno: It's not really a problem, it helps with switch riding I guess, but I just found it kind of strange. Does this happen with anyone else? or is it just me. :laugh:


not that uncommon, got a buddy who is just the same. i'm a lefty but can only use righty scissors, that kinda thing


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> I think its fucking weird to not have the same stance across board sports, so I was reaching for sense in this crazy world.


Now that you mention it, I thought back to the handful of times I was on a surfboard and skateboard. On each, I stood/stepped (respectively) goofy. What's interesting to me anyway is that on both, I never thought about it, just came naturally. 

First time on a snowboard, I was set up regular stance and it sucked immensely. Once it occurred to me that I may not hate life as much if I "put my right foot forward" and changed the angles from a very forward stance to more neutral/symmetrical angles, it was all love.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

i'm the same way, except took skateboarding up after snowboarding so tried to ride regular for a bit and almost quit it because i felt so dumb for not being able to push properly. I think it's more natural because i have better balance on my right foot and since that is the lead foot on the skate i could push hard without fear of losing control. i started riding switch on the snowboard only about 3 years ago but picked it up right away and even though i don't ride switch that often i can go just as fast as regular and with the same amount of confidence. coming in switch on jumps is one thing i haven't really delved into yet though.


----------

